# Problem with Smyth Toys  return policy



## joel (5 Jul 2009)

I bought a baby walker and the walker height didn’t suit my baby, So I went to return the walker  the next day but Smyth toys in tallaght refuse  to take the item back. The reason they are saying is that if there no Fault in the item then they can’t take it back. Also the item package is opened so for hygiene reason they will not take it back. 
  Is this correct return policy?
  Just I am wondering what are my rights as a consumer. I said to them that the manual says you can adjust the height to desired level but it didn’t work that way so I want to return / exchange with some other walker but they refuse o take the item back.  



Rgds
Joel


----------



## CatherineB (6 Jul 2009)

Retailers are only obliged to give refunds if the item is faulty. Most places have much more generous than this but they are going above and beyond the law. If it did not suit your child, they are well within their rights to refuse it. But you said the height did not adjust, in which case you are entitled to a repair or replacement, and if these recourses are not satisfactory, a refund.


----------



## sam h (6 Jul 2009)

I would say this comes down to a health & safety issue as Smyths are normally fantastic for exchanging unwanted toys (I've done it before even without a receipt). 

They have no obligation to do this so I would assume with something like a walker, if it is not faulty they may not exchange it as it might have been banged or knocked and may affect the saftey of the the walker.  However, if the height is not adjustable, as advertsied, then they should exchange it.


----------



## fredg (6 Jul 2009)

Smyths in Tallaght would only take back some doubles of toys my son got for his birthday but said i had to exchange on the spot, Carrickmines Smyths let me have a credit note when the same happened at Christmas


----------



## joel (6 Jul 2009)

Hi,
Thanks for your views and your time. 

Its a catch 20 situation, YES the manual says you can adjust the desired height but it does only support 3 levels of height.....the sales person told me that I can adjust any height within the highest level but it didn't work that way but I can't take their word for it ...

I agree that some shops do take the item back when you want to exchange but its up to them to decide not the consumer right....


Regds
kpn


----------



## colin79ie (7 Jul 2009)

Write to management.

A few years ago, my wife was pregnant and we purchased a new buggy in said store. To cut a long story short, when the baby was born, we opened the box to find it full of broken toys. Took it back to the shop. They wouldn't accept it saying I had put the toys there and they actually laughed at me in the store. I had to restrain myself from strangling the manager.

I brought the issue up with their office, and 2 weeks later, I had a hundred euro voucher, an apology letter, and a new model of the buggy we 'bought'. The manager who worked at the store at the time has 'moved on'!


----------



## homebird (24 Jul 2009)

Smyths in Blanch have always been really accommodating with returns/problems.


----------

